# Haney Meadow - WA



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I live in Washington as well and have been trying to find some places to trail ride. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

So far we've found quite a few good places to ride here in WA. It's been great! 
You can see the horse trails we've been riding in WA here. The yellow and red icons are where horses are allowed. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous scenery. It looks like a great place to ride. Now I wish I didn't live on the other side of the country.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Really beautiful place to ride. One of these days we need to get off the flatland and head for the hills. The closest we have are the Kiamichis in Oklahoma and the Ozarks in Arkansas. 
The Kiamiches are the only ones we have ridden so far.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

We moved to Washington from Ohio last fall and it's been great.

The scenery is incredible!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We talk about taking the girls to Colorado. I'm afraid they will step off the side of a mountain though :shock::lol:
Did you have the same horses when you moved? If so how did they do at the difference in terrain?


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, brought our flat land Ohio horses with us to WA. One has handled the transition very well. The other not so good. 

I spent all winter trying to keep my guy legged up and certainly didn't start him out at Haney Meadow. We did quite a few miles closer in to civilization before we started heading further afield. 

The inclines haven't bothered him too much. On steep downhills he drops his butt to the ground and steers with his front legs. 

The horse that hasn't made the transition well is older and I think the move was much harder on her than my young (4 yo) gelding. She's been sick a few times since we got out here and was just diagnosed with DLSD (or some acronym like that. It's a chronic suspensory ligament disease) so she'll never see the mountain trails. It's a shame since she's always been my best horse.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh dear, sorry to hear your old faithful is unable to carry on as well :-(
We may rethink the Colorado trip. They did fairly well in the Kiamichis but one day of riding was all theycould take, then needed a few days off. Both of the mares are very brave so I think they do more than they should. 
Thanks for the info


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Very cool! That is such a beautiful area (grew up in the NW and have family who live near where you were) - I am jealous!


----------

